# Tipping Guide



## Bream Pole (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you tip a guide in addition to the fee charged where there is no deck hand?  Amount?


----------



## FordHunter (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, 20 % if it was a good trip and the captain-mate worked hard for you.  Whether you catch a lot of fish or not.  It's the effort.  Bait is expensive, fuel is expensive and guides don't usually make a lot of jack.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks   Thinking about an inshore guided trip this spring and I would be inclined to tip whether we caught fish or not.  Blessing people is far better than being cheap.


----------



## ssramage (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep, 20%.


----------

